

240k/year for web developer, with one catch... - rms
http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSeeker/Jobs/JobDetails.aspx?IPath=JRGCM&ff=21&APath=2.21.0.0.0&job_did=J8E27R758MWRHR3QTG9&cbRecursionCnt=1&cbsid=3da6fac3d9c04350961b216c9808136c-238774506-RG-4&ns_siteid=

======
uuilly
I know a bunch of folks who have done stuff like this. You will work very hard
which is fine because there is not much else to do. And you will be safer than
you would in most major cities in the US.

Secret clearance = no drugs in the last year, no bad credit, no criminal
record, and no contact with members of unfriendly governments.

Definitely a great way to fund a startup. Hadn't thought of that!

~~~
rms
I've heard that you can't have smoked marijuana more than 15 times in your
life in order to get a government clearance.

~~~
uuilly
Not true at all. Once clean year is all you need. TRUST ME.

They're not looking for boy scouts, they're just looking for honest people.
Questioning applicant's soft drug use is just a great way of smoking out
dishonest people (no pun intended.) If you're not honest about the little
things, then you won't be honest about the big things. They are looking for
threats to national security not someone who got high in college.

I worked in the defense / intel world for a long time and I never knew anyone
who was honest on their app who did not get their clearance. Everyone I know
who lied, even a little bit eventually got caught and lost their jobs. If you
ever want a higher clearance you'll have to take a polygraph and you won't
beat that no matter how many tricks you read on the internet...

~~~
rms
Well, that's always good to know. :) Thanks.

------
staunch
You can make just as much working in the financial industry. Having worked in
it, I might give serious thought to Haifa Street over Wall Street.

------
kieranoneill
"2-4 programming experience preferably with JAVA or HTML"

Java OR HTML? Is that for real?

~~~
extantproject
Have you never seen a government-related job posting before? They often don't
make much sense.

Yes: Java OR HTML... :D

------
nanijoe
"3 month contract (could be shorter) " - Any prizes for guessing why it could
be shorter?

------
daniel-cussen
Think about it: That's 20 grand per month for a few months. After taxes, that
might be 16-17 thousand per month, minus small expenses. You can quickly amass
tens of thousands of dollars in seed money. I think it's a sweet gig.

------
far33d
$240k to be a part of a monumental failure? Please. I'd rather work for IBM.

------
ordersup
Hah... not a bad price for a free vacation (even if it is to hell... ;) )

~~~
rms
The green zone is a far cry from a true hell... there are worse ways to get
money to fund your startup, right?

If I was actually a competent web developer I would consider doing this, as
long as they don't really mean 12 hours a day 7 days a week. That's 80 hours a
week which makes this job a terrible deal.

------
Stewie
Java OR HTML!! What the deuce ?!!

